# Chile set to procure Canadian Coyote LAVs for marines



## Colin Parkinson (28 May 2019)

https://www.janes.com/article/88781/chile-set-to-procure-canadian-coyote-lavs-for-marines


The Chilean government has given green light to the procurement of a dozen second-hand Coyote 8×8 armoured scout vehicles for the navy's Marine Corps, military sources in Santiago told Jane's .

Deliveries are expected to take place during 2020, but could start in late months of 2019. The value of the transaction for the light-armoured vehicles (LAVs), coming from Canadian Armed Forces surplus, has not been publicly disclosed, as it is still being negotiated to include new engines and other spare parts.


----------



## Underway (28 May 2019)

Colin P said:
			
		

> https://www.janes.com/article/88781/chile-set-to-procure-canadian-coyote-lavs-for-marines
> 
> 
> The Chilean government has given green light to the procurement of a dozen second-hand Coyote 8×8 armoured scout vehicles for the navy's Marine Corps, military sources in Santiago told Jane's .
> ...



Once again showing me that we have a completely different take on what constitutes "old" equipment.  Chile buys stuff that would be a monument in Canada.  Their navy is the same. (Where as we just operate naval stuff that should be a monument... we don't buy it that way)


----------

